

Come for brunch. Bring billions. - mercurio
http://www.latimes.com/technology/la-fi-founders26feb26,1,2164127,full.story

======
zach
I'm a little perturbed by the glamorous aura this article projects. It's like
Biggie Smalls does start-ups.

    
    
      Billion dollar valuation, much love from the Crunch
      Time to slip into the Prius, creep to the Founders Brunch
      Sucka VCs, start lining up for Series C
      My elevator pitch gets a yes by floor three

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw

      innovator go work later after the brunch
      sushi-eating valley lovers packed in a bunch
      bring your ideas get a ride here don't gotta shave
      meet the founders money movers in this enclave
      social webbing two point oh bling VCs galore
      advertising monetizing eyeballs and more
      keep it frugal win like google no time to fail
      epic times and bustin' rhymes with xobni email
      hackers coding hits exploding ride the new wave
      servers melt your hand is dealt now roll for the save

~~~
ALee
To those who don't get the Xobni reference:

At the end of the article:

""I don't usually get up this early on Sundays," said Matt Brezina, the
26-year-old co-founder of Xobni Corp., a San Francisco start-up that helps
people better organize and search their e-mail and contacts, as he worked the
room. "But this gathering is very powerful.""

------
wallflower
Before Superwall,

Before Jia Shen of Rock You was a Facebook/Myspace luminary, presenting talks
like "Designing Viral Apps: Engineering the Viral Loop"...

"Fresh-faced entrepreneurs Jia Shen and Lance Tokuda were running out of money
to fuel their start-up when, in February 2006, they landed a Founders Brunch
invitation from venture capitalist Saar Gur. They pitched their business to
anyone who would listen, even planting themselves in front of the eggs to get
attention. They hit pay dirt with Internet entrepreneur and investor Ariel
Poler who, in turn, introduced them to other financiers.

Today, their company, RockYou, whose software allows users to add slide shows
to their profiles on Facebook and MySpace, has raised millions of dollars and
garners more than 1 billion page views a month."

------
dualogy
Bring billions.

Pageviews, not profits :D

